# Patterns suitable for woodcarving.



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

For carvers who are looking for additional patterns for their work, the link below will get you to a variety of patterns and books that may contain some interesting designs for you to use (or be inspired by). The site deals with leather carving, which has a lot of similarities to relief carving in wood, but uses stamping (compression) of the leather vs removal of material as we do in wood carving. If you are interested in trying leather carving, possibly as an addition such as inlay to your wood working, there are also instructional videos available. Most of the patterns are "western" or wildlife related, but there's a lot to choose from. Regardless, the patterns are quite adaptable to wood, so take a look.

https://www.leathercraftlibrary.com/

Here's an example of one of their Free patterns . . .









Enjoy.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

That frame certainly has some interesting patterns John. Thanks for the tip. I'll keep this site in mind for future reference.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, John. I envy those folks you can carve and create that type of art.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Mike and Lew - you might want to check your local library to see if they have any books by Al Stohlman. He's one of the top guys in leather-working instructional books, and his step-by-step directions are really well done. Glad you liked the info.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting this source and I like the idea as it is good design inspiration for me and the left side panel of the frame already has (love pine cones )

Klaus


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks John. this is a great resource. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Klaus, Good to hear that you've been inspired. One of my favourites is the Oak Leaf, but I've enjoyed doing a variety of leather carving in the past, and Stohlman designs were an important part of my learning. Enjoy.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Anna.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very interesting John. Thnx for the link also


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I had not thought about leather patterns although I did some tooling years ago. I ordered some of their free patterns to try them.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the post. That's certainly a nice pattern.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

